# Cricket protien



## lycan Venom (Dec 12, 2014)

Six Foods

https://www.exoprotein.com/

The Original Cricket Energy Bar

makes me hungry,  i already have a cricket farm for my bearded dragons. Think i might indulge myself with a new protein snack in my diet. 

100g of ground/baked crickets contains 13g of protein.


----------



## Sully (Dec 12, 2014)

The guy that owns the company was on Shark Tank last year. Interesting idea, not sure how well it'll be received by the general public, though. We're really insect averse in this country. If they sold the cricket flower by itself I'd buy some to use in protein shakes. Maybe that's the next big NEW thing in sports nutrition! Cricket protein powder!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 12, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> The guy that owns the company was on Shark Tank last year. Interesting idea, not sure how well it'll be received by the general public, though. We're really insect averse in this country. If they sold the cricket flower by itself I'd buy some to use in protein shakes. Maybe that's the next big NEW thing in sports nutrition! Cricket protein powder!



I was just thinking how easy it would be to grind them up in my Ninja blender:lightbulb::headbang:


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess i can try it and let you guys know how it is. I have crickets and a ninja. Maybe this weekend to gross out my wife n kids.


----------



## Sully (Dec 12, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> I guess i can try it and let you guys know how it is. I have crickets and a ninja. Maybe this weekend to gross out my wife n kids.



That would be freaking hilarious! Please video tape that If u do it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2014)

I've had dehydrated crickets before,  there not that bad.  At an average weight of about 17g, your sure going to need a lot of them!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 13, 2014)

I order over a 1,000 every other week for my bearded dragons. Not a cheap pet or hobby. 

I just want to make sure they are grown in pesticide free soil and feed clean organic vegetables and clean water before I even ingest these little fuckers.

Thats one thing to be concerned about with those supplement co.'s offering crickets for protien. How are they raised?


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2014)

I remember the owner saying on Shark Tank that they were a special species and specially raised specifically for human consumption. The diet was all natural , pesticide free, organic, blah blah blah.


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2014)

I just did a few quick google searches to learn a little more about cricket flour. Cool stuff, mostly comes from Thailand. There's a few companies using it for bars, and one making cookies from it. And the shit's expensive. $88 for a kilogram. For those that are metrically challenged, that's $44 for 1.1lbs. I thought the $25/lb I was paying for hydrolyzed whey isolate was pricey.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 13, 2014)

Its not worth it, 100g of crickets for only 14g or protein.  Thats a lot of crickets. No wonder why my beardies look like beasts... besides the dbol and adrol i feed them  j/k


----------



## srd1 (Dec 13, 2014)

To many options for protien out there that isnt an insect to be eating crickets.....having said that if they ever discovered a bug that was the size of a cricket and had say 70 or 80 grams per ide eat the shit out of it lol....this reminds me of a guy that was in one of my tech schools when i was in the military hed eat any bug you gave him for 5 bucks and they grew them cockroaches big as hell in texas lol good times


----------



## MattG (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure i could choke down ground up insects. Thats just a little too gross for my taste.lol. never know could taste fine, but just knowing where it came from is too much for me


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 14, 2014)

I was excoted at first because the damn tv said 14g of protein per/each cricket so i was like oh hell yeah, fuck daily cans of tuna, im eating bugs! After researching, bear grills is just an extreme factor tv actor.


----------



## Sully (Dec 14, 2014)

MattG said:


> Not sure i could choke down ground up insects. Thats just a little too gross for my taste.lol. never know could taste fine, but just knowing where it came from is too much for me



If that's the case, you might not like to know where some of the natural food flavorings and colorings that are commonly used come from. If you like the flavor of Blue Razz supplements or candies, you won't once you find out where that flavor comes from. Or what the red food coloring used in natural red coloring for red velvet cake is made out of. 

We're already probably eating a lot more bugs than we realize, we're just ignorant to it. Insects should actually be a much bigger part of our diet than they are. I know if they were cost effective I'd eat them. Anyone that's eaten in an Army chow hall has already eaten worse.


----------

